
Why Bitcoin is worse than money, a mathematical explanation - amiune
https://www.generativenetworks.com/single-post/2018/04/10/Why-bitcoin-is-worse-than-money-a-mathematical-explanation
======
airbreather
"In this post I'm going to show why bitcoin is yet worse than money by using
mathematical theorems from papers of the field of economics."

Lost me right there.

